

Unlock, lock and enter your password on your Mac with Touch ID - tomgekeerdder

This app allows you to Unlock, lock and enter your password on your Mac via Touch ID. Check our website out: www.rydee.nl&#x2F;en&#x2F;keytouch&#x2F;
======
tomgekeerdder
Unlike FingerKey for example, KeyTouch is able to lock and enter your password
on your Mac.

Enter your password is simple: the mac app automatically detects if there is a
password prompt open, if there is, and you scan your fingerprint on your
iPhone or iPad, the password prompt will unlock.

Locking is simple too: when your Mac is unlocked and you scan your fingerprint
on your iPhone or iPad, your Mac will lock.

